# where do you buy your ammonium chloride?



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

I read today I should be giving my wether ammonium chloride. He isn't exhibiting any symptoms, but it's the whole ounce of prevention theory.

Where do you buy your ammonium chloride? Should I give fruit fresh or vitamin c until I get my hands on some?

Lastly, I read they should never have access to baking soda. How do I accomplish giving the does baking soda and keeping him out of it?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You don't need to keep him out of the baking soda. 

Hoegger Supply Co. :: Goat...

What you are feeding him is WAY more important than supplements. What does he eat?


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Alice,
No grain, just hay. I give about 75-80% Timothy and add alfalfa to it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeffers livestock also sells it. Not sure if Jeffers or Hoeggers is cheaper.


----------



## dbarjacres (Feb 2, 2004)

Pipestone Vet in MN - pipevet.com

I just got 5 lbs last week for $9.85 including shipping and had it in 1 day


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Check your local feed mill, mine sells any amount for 6 cents a pound.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

My neighbor and I FINALLY persuaded the only feed mill around to sell it to us. At first they confused it with ammonium nitrate, and thought we were making bombs!!!!!!! After much explaning that this wasn't the same thing at all, they still were very concerned with what we were going to do with it. When we said that we were feeding it to goats, and could buy it all day from the supply houses, they finally did order it for us. 

This isn't the end of the story, though. She went to pick up feed and the bag of ammonium chloride today. They have it under lock and key and the guy with the key was not in today!!!!!!!! What the heck do they think we DO with this stuff?!!!! lol


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I suppose this feed mill is understandably paranoid. Maybe I should strike the "understandably".


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

One local feed mill will sell it to me, no problem. My problem was getting it into the buck! It was to the point that I was grabbing that stinky beard and shoveling it into his mouth  but he had lost all that the vet thought he could lose and still do his job, so have it he was going to!

Then I found out the same mill makes goat feed with it already added! He really likes the feed and I really like the ease of dosing LOL

BTW, my buck didn't get grain before and still got plugged with UC  He actually gets more now that it's medicated for him.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Medicated feed is still not enough of a preventative for your bucks & wethers. I also feed mine a medicated feed but still add ammonium chloride to their loose minerals.

Our feed store orders it for me but I have to get it in a 50 pound bag. It will last me a long, long time.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

I mix mine in their water once a week.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I put mine in a peanut butter dosage ball


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I top dress their feed with it. Sprinkle a little corn oil on the feed for *sticky*, then sprinkle on the ammonium chloride.

Ditto on the medicated feed not being enough. I lost one of Cassie's first tri-color bucklings in order to learn that.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

I top dress his feed and he won't eat it. Mix it with minerals, ditto. He doesn't want peanut butter in the first place. It's a nightmare trying to get it down him except in the feed. Unless I can figure something out, it's looking like feed is as good as it gets


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

try a prune. mine all LOVE them, and they are sticky, so you can roll your stuff into them. they also, once cut in half, make a little sticky 'pita pocket'. give them one a day or two ahead of time, or daily, then they dont' get suspicious!


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Have you tried a snow cone syrup drench?


----------

